

SoundManager 2 is Audio for Javascript - bdfh42
http://schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/

======
GHFigs
Seems pretty cool, but I was actually more impressed by the "Plain English/Web
2.0-Speak" toggle, a feature I think many sites need to implement.

~~~
eru
You can also turn on the light.

------
lyime
Is it possible to scrub anywhere with this. Something like streaming audio. If
i click somewhere in the middle of the timeline and it starts buffering there?
is that possible without streaming?

~~~
fish
You could download the sound file first :o I think it is possible, see some of
the demos and play around.

